# Mag85 w/ 3C LiIon?



## Vermonter73 (Jul 18, 2007)

Would it be possible to setup a Mag85 using three of AW's C-size LiIons? What other bulbs would work?


----------



## amv12 (Jul 18, 2007)

Someone in this thread said they ran them with 3 li ion cells without any problems. 2nd post down https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/169053


----------



## lexina (Jul 18, 2007)

The 1185 works great with 3 of Aw's C-LiIons. Not the 1331, which I instaflashed on the same 3 C-LiIons.


----------



## DMC (Jul 19, 2007)

I just updated my 3C Lion w/ WA1185 with AW's "Mag C Incan Driver - Soft Start & Multi Brightness". This is a great flashlight.

BTW, don't you love all the colors for the 3C Mag.


----------



## Vermonter73 (Jul 19, 2007)

I just need 3 of AW's C-size LiIons, a potted 1185, a metal reflector, and a glass lens, right? Cut down the spring, put in the batteries, replace the bulb, reflector, and lens, then fire it up?

What kind if bulb life are people getting? I'd hate to get a flash when I NEED bright light. LED or HID would be more reliable, but it seems like you gotta go incan for super-bright throw and instant-on.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jul 19, 2007)

Vermonter73 said:


> I just need 3 of AW's C-size LiIons, a potted 1185, a metal reflector, and a glass lens, right? Cut down the spring, put in the batteries, replace the bulb, reflector, and lens, then fire it up?


The LiIon Cs are slightly longer than standard C cells, so an extender ring, or bored out tailcap may be needed as well. Alternatively, if you decide to go high-end and use one of AW's multi-level switch assemblies, that will also give you the extra room you need while preserving the stock tailcap (And room to store extra bulb).



> What kind if bulb life are people getting? I'd hate to get a flash when I NEED bright light. LED or HID would be more reliable, but it seems like you gotta go incan for super-bright throw and instant-on.


I have a 2C ROP, and an Amondotech N30 HID. Both use similar amounts of power, and both cost me the same amount of money (if you include cells and chargers for the 2C). I decided it would be fair to test both side by side. The HID instantly started up dramatically brighter than the incandescent. Furthermore, over the course of about 30 seconds the ROP inexplicably grew dimmer and yellower...


----------



## FILIPPO (Jul 19, 2007)

is the 3x"C" li-ion the best set up to run the 1185? or are there some other better set up? (releted to some other mag-lite hosts)


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 19, 2007)

FILIPPO said:


> is the 3x"C" li-ion the best set up to run the 1185? or are there some other better set up? (releted to some other mag-lite hosts)



It depends on the size of the Maglite, but there are many ways to supply the 10.7-11 Vbulb.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jul 20, 2007)

FILIPPO said:


> is the 3x"C" li-ion the best set up to run the 1185? or are there some other better set up? (releted to some other mag-lite hosts)



In my opinion, yes, because of the high energy-density offered by the LiIon cells. A 3C will have about 35% more stored energy than 9xNiMH (2500 mAh) in a 3D with battery carrier. An advantage both from the perspective of runtime, and size (3C is going to be much lighter, and slimmer). The possibility of using AW's hotdriver (soft-start, and multi-level) is also only possible in a "C" maglite, at present.


----------



## racer7 (Jul 20, 2007)

I've commented about this elsewhere but I don't see any particular reason for doing 3D size over a C form factor running 3 of AWs (and now you can add an AW soft starter with 3 brightness choices). The C ergonomics are a lot friendlier than the clunky D width body so until D-LiIons show up, preferably with an AW REGULATED softstarter (hint to AW...), I'll stick with a 3C for an 1185.
For similar reasons, I like the 2C 1111
Besides, the C size LiIon setups make nice multi-LED hosts, also.


----------



## frogs3 (Jul 23, 2007)

This is the basis for Fivemega's latest 3C FM85 chrome light: very easy form factor, runtimes approaching 60 minutes, and as I have said before when I first got mine, it gives real meaning to the term "edc hotwire". It is my "go to" light in the drawer for times when I need plenty of light but not to the level of the HID's. I haven't blown a bulb hot off the charger yet, and it recharges quickly. My wife the realtor has taken to it for showing clients dark basements, crawlspaces, evening viewings when the backyard is large, etc., as it fits into a large briefcase as easily as does her Inova T5 with 7 times the light.

I can't wait for a 4 C cell bulb design that doesn't melt everything, or a regulated D lion.

Just my $0.025.

-HAK


----------



## mansell2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I resently built a M3CAW85. Yes I just made up that nomenclature.

I am currently testing this as my primary duty light.

I personally believe that AW's Incan driver is what makes the Mag85 a real winner.

My issues with a Mag85 without AW's Incan Driver.
1)Runtime too short
2)Too bright for most work
3)Bulb stressed too hard, low bulb life

*Aw's Incan driver solves all these issues.*
I normally run my AW85 at mid setting (60%). If I want to stretch the runtime I can step down to lo (30%). And then for the times where you truly need a Mag85, I can bump upto hi (100%). I hope the soft satrart and running at lower levels to prolong bulb life. If not I'll be looking at a M3CAW66 (wa01166). This light is more thatn just a sttention getter - now it's practical. I have also used cell fresh of the charger w/o issue any issues.

Thanks AW. BTW - do you offer Marketing credits? :twothumbs


----------



## iapyx (Aug 10, 2007)

A day or two ago I finished myself building a Mag85 consisting of:

3D maglite
kiu´s socket
boro 52 mm lens
mop reflector

and most of all: 3x AW´s li-ion C-cells in a hard plastic water hose.

To prevent side to side rattle, I used the water hose 25 mm (Cells fit perfectly). The length of 3C cells [in a 3D light] is about 24 mm too short, so I borrowed a tail spring of one of my other mags as an extender. 
I´ll need that spring in the light I borrowed it from, so some washers will be have to be bought. [that is, as soon as AW comes with a D-size li-ion cell]

iapyx


----------



## tazambo (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi there,

I have a 3C Mag 85 running on 3 of AW's C sized Li-Ions.
It is very bright.
It never fails to impress anyone I show.

It is worth building this light. You will not be disappointed.

Regards
Dave


----------



## bullterrier (Aug 13, 2007)

wher can i find the parts to a mag85?. 
i want to try to build one


----------



## iapyx (Aug 13, 2007)

Where to buy the parts at cpf marketplace:
kiu sells a high temp socket http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=132235 (temp closed)
or use fivemega´s ceramic bi-pin holder: ask fivemega

bulbs and boro lens(WA1185)you can buy from e.g. litho123 although fivemega sells them too if I am correct:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=148443 (closed at this moment)

li-ions C-cells(be sure to buy protected ones): AW sells them here:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=157613

Alin10123 smart li-ion charger: 
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=147622

you´ll need charging magnets too, here (also Alin10123):
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=131955

MOP or LOP reflector: ask e.g. fivemega 

If you want to know how to install kiu´s socket in your maglite, just let me know or ask DonShock. Donshock gave me a very detailed description with photos. Building your first [email protected] with Kiu´s socket can take a lot of time. At least for me it took more than what Kiu says on his assembly help pages. But I´m sure that was my fault. 

Any questions? Let me know.
I´m happy to tell you what my teachers here taught me. 

iapyx


----------



## nightstalker101 (Aug 13, 2007)

tazambo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a 3C Mag 85 running on 3 of AW's C sized Li-Ions.
> It is very bright.
> ...


 
I already have a 2C mag running a Phillips 5761 (on two of AW's Li-ions), is it still worth building a Mag85? How do there brightnesses compare?


----------



## iapyx (Aug 13, 2007)

nightstalker101 said:


> I already have a 2C mag running a Phillips 5761 (on two of AW's Li-ions), is it still worth building a Mag85? How do there brightnesses compare?


 

I don´t know that configuration. Say it´s comparable to a 6AA>2D (that is 6 NiMh cells in one of fivemega´s adaptors) then all I can do is quote litho123 who says in this thread ( http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=148443 ) that:

quote:
________________________________________________________
>>>>>Popular for 7.2v (6AA nimh) - 7.4v (2 x Li-Ion cells) operation<<<<<
Bi-Pin *WA 01111:* 6.0v 3.35a @ spec (465 b-lumens) / 7.2v (880 b-lumens)

and

>>>>>Popular for 10.8v (9AA nimh) - 11.1v (3 x Li-Ion cells) operation<<<<<
Bi-Pin *WA 01185:* 9.6v 3.15a @ spec (817 b-lumens) / 10.8v (1234 b-lumens)
________________________________________________________

So, 
2xC with a WA01111 bulb will give 880 b-lumens (likely a tiny bit more since 2C give 7.4 V)
3xC with a WA01185 bulb will give 1234 b-lumens (likely a tiny bit more since 3C give 11.1 V)

iapyx


----------



## nightstalker101 (Aug 13, 2007)

iapyx said:


> I don´t know that configuration. Say it´s comparable to a 6AA>2D (that is 6 NiMh cells in one of fivemega´s adaptors) then all I can do is quote litho123 who says in this thread ( http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=148443 ) that:
> 
> quote:
> ________________________________________________________
> ...


 
I've heard lots of rattings on the 5761 bulb (anywhere from 900 lumens to 1330 lumens) I believe that it might be 1330 bulb lumens and 900 torch lumens. I'll do some checking


----------



## jimjones3630 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nightstalker, I have heard there is a visual trick,for lack of better term, our eyes can not tell which is brighter between lights when they are about the same color temp and several 100's or even 1000 lumen difference. 
I did some low tech comparisons.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/155998&page=4

[email protected] with 3Px3S Li seems brighter than 9SAA to my eyes. 

Either of the two above look dimmer to me side by side with 5761 and 2 AW's C cells. 

5761 is one of my first mods and left it after over moding(do all possible mod fixs) and instantflashing like crazy. 

Went back to it like a moth drawn to the light, had all the appealing aspects I like in a light. Bright white white color temp, throws like a champ in a SMO reflector. Floods great in a HOP. Everything I like in a mod to carry small 2C form.

With [email protected] can get longer runtimes 3sx3p li-ons or 18AA in 9sx2P elephant. 

On brightness hands down for me is the 5761.



nightstalker101 said:


> I already have a 2C mag running a Phillips 5761 (on two of AW's Li-ions), is it still worth building a Mag85? How do there brightnesses compare?


----------

